# You can't make it up!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Numptys thats all I can say!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/toy-tiger-sparks-armed-police-alert-104238872.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats to funny. Apparently they weren't watching it very closely if it took them so long to realize it wasn't moving. Or perhaps they need some better glass on their rifles and binoculars.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I would have spun one through it anyway......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't helput think that here in America there would have been a dozen or so hunters eyeing that thing through their hunting rifles.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

They said in the article it was being treated as a Lost toy!! Yeah Right they are looking for someone to charge with public michief so they can make them PAY for the Resources they Used up on Stupidity!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> They said in the article it was being treated as a Lost toy!! Yeah Right they are looking for someone to charge with public michief so they can make them PAY for the Resources they Used up on Stupidity!!


That would be about right Richard!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

OMGosh That is priceless! Can you say April Fools lol.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Too Funny for Sure!! Just goes to show ya Humans do the Darndest things, no matter how smart they Want Others to think they are!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is one hilarious prank. Ready to shut down the world over it huh ? LMAO


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> They said in the article it was being treated as a Lost toy!! Yeah Right they are looking for someone to charge with public michief so they can make them PAY for the Resources they Used up on Stupidity!!


 EXACTLY its always about the money!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Now thats Funny right there sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't suppose Matt would happen to have a giant stuffed rabbit laying around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No not me, why would I ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Set it in the field ? ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously all he was doing was taking Pictures of it and everyone Freaked! LMBO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know England's small but to be in Hampshire and Hertfordshire at the same time will take some doing!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We were just thinking that perhaps you could start another incident by setting the large stuffed rabbit in the field by your house.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can see it working with the tiger but thats never going to work!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Numptys thats all I can say!
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/toy-tiger-sparks-armed-police-alert-104238872.html


What the heck is numptys?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fools bar-d stupid people!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I guess that is English english for Dumb A**.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I can see it working with the tiger but thats never going to work!


It doesn't even have to be a big rabbit. Watch this !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Oh, I guess that is English english for Dumb A**.


Spot on bar-d!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It doesn't even have to be a big rabbit. Watch this !!


Did you like Monty Python Don?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Did you like Monty Python Don?


 My step brother doesnt have much of a sense of humor etc.. One night late I came in (when we were teenagers) and as I did I heard him laughing, it was him by himself being himself. But what was interesting was I never heard him laugh so good before. Well when I went to see why, I sat down and he was watching a funny show. I also started laughing till I was in tears as well. The name of the movie? Monty Python and the Holy Grail. So yes I think he's hilarious--nyet,nyet....nyet........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Couldn't see it myself, most of it was bloody stupid.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Benny Hill was awesome too !! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Benny Hill was awesome too !! LOL


 X2 for Benny Hill.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, Benny Hill & Monty Python, very funny, I also love Ma & Pa Kettle-American funny, do you guys remember them? See there, not hardly a cuss word, and still very entertaining.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

And the third member of the funny UK gang is none other than Mr Bean!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to mention him as well !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> And the third member of the funny UK gang is none other than Mr Bean!


I would shoot him on site!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I laugh my arse off at Monty Python, I liked the movies better than the show, however the show was funny too. Benny Hill was classic funny as well. I have not seen much of Mr. Bean, perhaps I'll have to. Ma & Pa Kettle really dates you JT, did you watch those on agrainy black and white ?

"Bring out your dead!"


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Benny Hill was my favorite.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I laugh my arse off at Monty Python, I liked the movies better than the show, however the show was funny too. Benny Hill was classic funny as well. I have not seen much of Mr. Bean, perhaps I'll have to. Ma & Pa Kettle really dates you JT, did you watch those on agrainy black and white ?
> 
> "Bring out your dead!"


Please Don don't waste your time on Mr Bean.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Benny Hill was my favorite.


You just liked all the scantily clad women he had on !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You just liked all the scantily clad women he had on !!


Nothing wrong with that but I only have eyes for one.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Long long time ago, when we used to sit together round the radio, just kidding......When I grew up the TV's were black and white, that was pre-Benny Hill, most movies of the day were in color, but we couldn't afford a color set. Any TV you bought was huge, and I'm not talking about a big screen. I mean the picture was about 19 inches diagonal "thats how we measured the size of the picture/diagonally??", but it all came in a big wood box that was made to look like furniture. Called it a color console TV, classy, and best of all, you could get it fixed, are you ready for this.....IN YOUR LIVING ROOM. Crazy, I know, but a simple phone call, on a rotary dial telephone, dipatched the repairman. Life was good....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats just how my father said it was Jim!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...back to the original report...this gives me a great idea.

As for killer rabbit...good stuff there Don. I remembered LMAO ! I need to rent or buy that .

As for Mr Bean...any of you who enjoyed it and found it funny....did you attend special classes in shool ?


----------

